# Topway Game Controller flicker



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys I have a Topway USB Vibration Game Controller.It used to work fine but now when I connect it to my laptop and install the drivers, the controler becomes unresponsive.The light on it seems to stuck bcz whenever i pushed the ANALOG button the light turned off and vice versa.If i twist , bend , or move the cable it turns on and off but doesnt respond nor the Windows recognizes it as a game controller.The drivers are uptodate.

my laptop is a compaq evo n800c with Windows 7 Professional x86

Seems to me that the wire maybe damaged from the inside bescause it looks fine from the outside.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the model number of this Game Controller?

If you are bending and twisting the cable and it appears to flicker on and off, I would say it is time for another Game Controller


----------

